# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Տնային հոգսերը ծերացնու՞մ են մարդկանց

## Cassiopeia

Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ընտանեկան հոգսերն արդյո՞ք ծերացնում են մարդկանց։ Մարդիկ, ովքեր ընտանիք չունեն, ավելի երկար ժամանակ են տրամադրում սեփական անձին, իսկ ընտանեկան մարդիկ երբեմն նույնիսկ մոռանում են սեփական ԵՍ-ը։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ընտանեկան հոգսերն արդյո՞ք ծերացնում են մարդկանց։ Մարդիկ, ովքեր ընտանիք չունեն, ավելի երկար ժամանակ են տրամադրում սեփական անձին, իսկ ընտանեկան մարդիկ երբեմն նույնիսկ մոռանում են սեփական ԵՍ-ը։


Կարծում եմ՝ ճիշտ հակառակը։  :Smile:  Ընտանիքը, բացի հոգսերից, նաև ահագին դրական լիցքեր է տալիս մարդուն, թեկուզ հենց ընտանիքի մյուս անդամներին պետք լինելու գիտակցումը, նրանց ջերմությունը, որն ինչպես ստանում, այնպես էլ վերադարձնում ես։ Էս բոլորը, համոզված եմ, ինչքան էլ հոգսերով ուղեկցվեն, արդյունքում ավելի շատ օգուտ են մարդուն, քան վնաս։ Ընտանիք չունեցող մարդը շատ բանից է զրկված, նույնիսկ եթե չի գիտակցում։ Իսկ չգիտակցելը շատ հեշտ է, եթե համեմատելու բան չունես, էլ չեմ ասում՝ եթե չես էլ ունեցել, կամ շատ վաղուց ես ունեցել։

----------

CactuSoul (15.12.2010), Lion (09.09.2009), Second Chance (24.09.2009), Երկնային (10.09.2009), Ֆոտոն (10.09.2009)

----------


## Tanamasi

Դե, իհարկե ծերացնում են, ինչպես ամեն իսկ հոգս։ Բայց եթե համեմատում ենք ամուրի կյանքի հոգսերի հետ արդեն ուրիշ ասպեքտից պետք է դիտարկել։ Պետք է համեմատել այդ «2 տիպի» հոգսերի քանակն ու բնույթը։ Իմ կարծիքով դրանց քանակը նույնն է, եթե ընտանիքինը ավել չի՝ կախված թե ընտանիքում ինչ դեր ունես և ինչ դիրք ես զբաղեցնում։ Շատ տարբեր են դրանք իրենց բնույթով. պետք է հոգաս միայն քո մասին, թե ուրիշների նույնպես, կարող ես վարվել քո ուզածի պես, թե պետք է ուրիշների հետ հաշվի նստես, … 
Սակայն կարելի է համեմատել նաև այն առավելությունները, որոնք դու ստանում ես այդ երկու ապրելակերպերից ամեն մեկից և դրանց գումարը հանելով հոգսերի ընդհանուրից համեմատել արդյունքները (էս ի՜նչ մաթեմատիկական գրառում ստացվեց  :Jpit: )՝. քո մասին ինչ-որ մեկը հոգ է տանում և դու փոխադարձաբար նույնպես, թե՞ դու ես քո միակ տերն ու ապավենը, … Եթե ինչ որ մեկը հոգում է քո կարիքները, ապա նորերը վախենալի ու ծանր չեն, քանի որ այդպես ազատվում ես հիներից։
Ուզում եմ ասել, որ հոգսերն ու հաճույքները պետք է դիտարկել միասին  :Wink:

----------

Ֆոտոն (10.09.2009)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ընտանեկան հոգսերն արդյո՞ք ծերացնում են մարդկանց։ Մարդիկ, ովքեր ընտանիք չունեն, ավելի երկար ժամանակ են տրամադրում սեփական անձին, իսկ ընտանեկան մարդիկ երբեմն նույնիսկ մոռանում են սեփական ԵՍ-ը։


Կարծում եմ՝ ոչ թե ընտանեկան հոգսերն են ծերացնում, այլ աննպատակ , անընդհատ կրկնվող, չգնահատվող, հաճույք չպատճառող գործունեությունը: Դա կարող է լինել նաև աշխատանքում: Ընտանեկան հոգսերը հակում ունեն այսպիսին դառանլու: Ամուսնուց շատ բան է կախված: Ցանկացած բան, որ սիրով, ոչ՛ թե իներցիայով է արվում, գնահատվում է, ծերացնել չի կարող: Օրինակ, կարո՞ղ է երեխայի խնամքը ծերացնել: Ես բացառում եմ:   :Baby:

----------


## Դեկադա

> *Cassiopeia-ի* խոսքերից  
> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ընտանեկան հոգսերն արդյո՞ք ծերացնում են մարդկանց։ Մարդիկ, ովքեր ընտանիք չունեն, ավելի երկար ժամանակ են տրամադրում սեփական անձին, իսկ ընտանեկան մարդիկ երբեմն նույնիսկ մոռանում են սեփական ԵՍ-ը։


կարծես թե հասկանւմ եմ իրականում ինչ ես ուզում իմանալ
Երբենմ հոգսերը կարող են ուժասպառության հասցնել` անքուն գիշերները մենակ հերիք են որ հաջորդ օրը չկարողանանք ոտքի վրա մնալ ուր մնաց որ սեփական անձով զբաղվելու  ժամանակ ունենանք, բայց... մարդը ուզի թե չուզի ծերանումա չէ՞:Ուրեմն ավելի լավ չ՞է գոնե ծերանալ ընտանիքի հետ քան մենակ:Հետո էլ դրանք լրիվ ժամանակվոր են: Գալիս է ժամանակ երբ հոգսրերը ոչ թե վերջանում են այլ պակասում:Ընդհանրապես յուրաքանչյուրը ամուսնանալուց առաջ պետքա քաջ գիտակցի որ ամուսնությունից հետո ինքը իրեն չի մենակ պատկանում և որքան շուտ այդ հասկանա այնքան հեշտ կլինի հարմարվելը և առավել դյուրին կլինի  լուծումներ գտնելը:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Վերջերս մի կնոջ տեսա, արտաքնապես շատ թարմ վիճակում, ամուսնացած չէր, ու անչափ մեծ եղավ զարմանքս, երբ իմացա, որ այդ կինն արդեն բոլորել է իր 50-ամյակը։ Ահա թե ինչու այդ հարցն առաջացավ մոտս։

----------


## Դեկադա

> *Cassiopeia-ի* խոսքերից
> Վերջերս մի կնոջ տեսա, արտաքնապես շատ թարմ վիճակում, ամուսնացած չէր, ու անչափ մեծ եղավ զարմանքս, երբ իմացա, որ այդ կինն արդեն բոլորել է իր 50-ամյակը։ Ահա թե ինչու այդ հարցն առաջացավ մոտս։


 :Smile: Ես էտպիսի մի քանի օրինակ ունեմ աչքիս առաջ:Մի դեպքում այդ կանանց մի խումբը ամուսնացացծ չեն և գտնվում են լավ «կարգավիճակում», հաջորդ դեպքում նրանցից մի քանիսը էլի ամուսնացացծ չլինելով գտնվում են «ոչ բարվոք» վիճակում,երրորդ դեպքում կանանց մի մասը ամուսնացացծ լինելով գտնվում են հիանալի վիճակում իսկ մյուս մասն էլ ամուսնացած լինելով հակառակ գտնվում են կատաստռոֆիկ վիճակում: :Smile: Համաձայն եմ հոգսերը մտածելու տեղիք են տալիս և էնքան ժամանակ են խլում, որ իրականում ժամանակ չի մնում: Բայց ես ասեմ շատ բան կախվածա մարդու էությունից:Չեմ ուզում ասել մեր քանի որ ես ուրիշ ազգերի մոտ էլ եմ նման միտում նկատել, բայց կանայք լրիվ տրվելով ընտանեկան հոգսերին իրոք մոռանում են սեփական անձը ու կարծում եմ դրա մեղավորը հենց դարերեով է  եկած, որ կինը միայն ընտանիքիք հոգսը քաշողն է:Իրականում կինը պիտի առաջին հերթին լինի կանացի և միաժամանակ կին: Եթե սա դաստիրակվի սերունդի մեջ ծերացման պրոցեսն էլ տեղի կտա:

----------

Cassiopeia (19.09.2009), Kita (15.12.2010), MaryMay (25.12.2010), Second Chance (24.09.2009)

----------


## Սլիմ

> Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ընտանեկան հոգսերն արդյո՞ք ծերացնում են մարդկանց։ Մարդիկ, ովքեր ընտանիք չունեն, ավելի երկար ժամանակ են տրամադրում սեփական անձին, իսկ ընտանեկան մարդիկ երբեմն նույնիսկ մոռանում են սեփական ԵՍ-ը։


Շուե ծերանալը կապ չունի ընտանիք ունենալու հետ, ուղակի հայ կանայք ամուսնացած լինելով ունենում են հոգսեր ու իրենց ժամանակ չեն տրամադրում, դրա համար չամուսնացած կանայք ավելի խնամված տեսք ունեն, իսկ ամուսնացածները մեծ մասամբ ոչ: Շուտ կարան ծերանան եթե գենետիկորեն էդպես են կառուցված, կամ եթե ահավոր մեծ դարդ ունեն իսկ ընտանեկան հոգսերը էտ դարդերի թվին չեն պատկանում:

----------


## Տատ

> Կարծում եմ՝ ոչ թե ընտանեկան հոգսերն են ծերացնում, այլ *աննպատակ , անընդհատ կրկնվող, չգնահատվող, հաճույք չպատճառող գործունեությունը:* Դա կարող է լինել նաև աշխատանքում: Ընտանեկան հոգսերը հակում ունեն այսպիսին դառանլու: Ամուսնուց շատ բան է կախված: Ցանկացած բան, որ սիրով, ոչ՛ թե իներցիայով է արվում, գնահատվում է, ծերացնել չի կարող: Օրինակ, կարո՞ղ է երեխայի խնամքը ծերացնել: Ես բացառում եմ:


 :Ok: 
Երեխաների խնամքն ու մեծացնելը հակառակը ջահել է պահում, հոգիդ ու ուղեղդ չեն մոռանում ինչ բան է ջահելությունը:



> Վերջերս մի կնոջ տեսա, արտաքնապես շատ թարմ վիճակում, ամուսնացած չէր, ու անչափ մեծ եղավ զարմանքս, երբ իմացա, որ այդ կինն արդեն բոլորել է իր 50-ամյակը։


Ես էլ այդպիսին լինելու 4 տարուց, բայց ամուսնացած եմ, և չէի ասի որ հոգս ու դարդ ու կռիվ չունեմ: :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (19.09.2009), Kita (15.12.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Է~հ... տնային հոգսերը չեն ծերացնում մարդուն, մարդուն փողի բացակայությունն է ծերացնում  :Sad: 
 :Jpit:

----------

Sona_Yar (19.09.2009), Արևածագ (15.12.2010), Արևհատիկ (02.11.2009)

----------


## MaryMay

Ամեն ինչ կախված է նրանից, թե ինչ տեսանկյունից ես նայում այդ "հոգսերին": Իմ դեպքում, օրինակ, տնային աշխատանքները հնարավորինս ավտոմատացված են: Իսկ այն, ինչ մնում է ինձ անելուն, ես, կարելի է ասել, անում եմ նույնիսկ մեծ հաճույքով  :Smile:   Սիրում եմ, օրինակ, խոհանոցում "ստեղծագործական աշխատանքով" զբաղվել  :Smile:  Ինձ մոտ դա ուղղակի ճաշ եփել չէ, այլ նոր ստեղծագործություն, որի գնահատականին սպասում եմ անհամբերությամբ  :Smile:   Իսկ այսպես կոչված "մեծ մաքրությունը" մեզ մոտ միշտ վերածվում է իսկական տոնի: Մենք դա միշտ միասին ենք անում ` ես և ՆԱ: Երաժշտություն, կատակներ, թույլատրելի ու անթույլատրելի չարաճճիություններ ու... արդյունքում տունը փայլում է մաքրությամբ  :Smile:  Հետո մենք սովորաբար պարգևատրում ենք մեզ տաք լոգանքով, համեղ քաղցրավենիքով ու երեկոն անցկացնում ենք ֆիլմեր դիտելով կամ ինչ-որ խաղ խաղալով...  Ահա և տնային հոգսեր... :Smile:  Միթե դրանք հիանալի չեն?  :Smile:

----------

Kita (15.12.2010), murmushka (15.12.2010), Արևածագ (15.12.2010), Մանուլ (15.12.2010)

----------


## Sophie

> Ամեն ինչ կախված է նրանից, թե ինչ տեսանկյունից ես նայում այդ "հոգսերին": Իմ դեպքում, օրինակ, տնային աշխատանքները հնարավորինս ավտոմատացված են: Իսկ այն, ինչ մնում է ինձ անելուն, ես, կարելի է ասել, անում եմ նույնիսկ մեծ հաճույքով   Սիրում եմ, օրինակ, խոհանոցում "ստեղծագործական աշխատանքով" զբաղվել  Ինձ մոտ դա ուղղակի ճաշ եփել չէ, այլ նոր ստեղծագործություն, որի գնահատականին սպասում եմ անհամբերությամբ   Իսկ այսպես կոչված "մեծ մաքրությունը" մեզ մոտ միշտ վերածվում է իսկական տոնի: Մենք դա միշտ միասին ենք անում ` ես և ՆԱ: Երաժշտություն, կատակներ, թույլատրելի ու անթույլատրելի չարաճճիություններ ու... արդյունքում տունը փայլում է մաքրությամբ  Հետո մենք սովորաբար պարգևատրում ենք մեզ տաք լոգանքով, համեղ քաղցրավենիքով ու երեկոն անցկացնում ենք ֆիլմեր դիտելով կամ ինչ-որ խաղ խաղալով...  Ահա և տնային հոգսեր... Միթե դրանք հիանալի չեն?


Նենց հավես նկարագրեցիք: Դուք իսկապես դրանից տենց մեծ հաճույք էք ստանում՞: Ես օրինակ զզվում եմ տնային բոլոր գործերից բացառություն է միայն խոհանոցայինը: Իսկ այ մեծ ուբոռկաի մասին միայն մտածելուց անգամ ահավոր նեղվում եմ :  Չնայած եթե մի քանի հոգի լինեն կոլեկտիվ միգուցե հետաքրքիր ստացվի :Jpit:  Բայց այնումենայնիվ  "հիանալի" բառը հաստատ չէի օգտագործի :LOL:  :LOL:  :

----------


## MaryMay

Ես իսկապես հաճույք եմ ստանում Նրա հետ մաքրություն անելուց: Իսկապես  :Smile:  Դա խաղի նման բան է դառնում  :Smile:  
 Ու նաև, քանի որ այստեղ նշվում է ծերացնելու մասին, ապա ասեմ, որ տնային հոգսերը երբեք ոչինչ չեն խլում իմ արտաքին տեսքից  :Smile:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Հայ կանայք ուղղակի ալարում են իրենց հետևեն եւ այդ «ալարկոտությունը» բարդում են ժամանակ չունենալու, կարևոր գործերով զբաղվելու եւ իբր ընտանեկան հոգսերը խանգարում են նրանց սանրվել ու նորմալ շորեր հագնել, սանրվածքին հետևել, չգիրանալ, տանից հաճախ դուրս գալ....

Եւ միաժամանակ շատ ձեռնտու է. այնպես են ներկայացնում, որ այնքան են գործ անում-տանջվում, որ հալվում-մաշվում են  :LOL: 

հ.գ. մարդուն ծերացնում է սեփական կյանքից հաճույք չստանալով ապրելը.

----------

Kita (15.12.2010), MaryMay (15.12.2010), SSS (15.12.2010)

----------

